# you don't breathe on me



## betulina

Hola a tothom,

Em trobo amb una expressió en anglès que no sé si acabo d'entendre ni com plasmar-la en català.
Es tracta d'un policia que ha pres part en un tiroteig i té la sensació que es va equivocar i està molt aixafat. La seva col·lega, però, intenta esperonar-lo i li diu que l'endemà vagi a la feina, que l'hi espera una sorpresa (un ascens). Per assegurar-se que hi vagi, perquè no ho veu gens clar, li diu:

_"I'm going to hate myself for saying this, but I would regard it as a personal favour if you would come tomorrow. Just turn up. *I won't talk to you and you don't breath on me*, ok?"

_Com enteneu aquesta última frase? És com un "jo no parlaré amb tu i tu no em dius res a mi"? Em sona molt estrany. Seria com "no diràs que he parlat amb tu"? També és estrany, perquè és el seu cap qui l'envia a ella a buscar-lo (encara que ella li diu més del que li hauria de dir). 

Si se us acut cap idea, us ho agrairé molt!


----------



## Keiria

No sé si m'allunyo molt però a mi això de "breath on" em sona a "bufar" o _"soplar"_ i en català no sé però en castellà pot voler dir xerrar més del compte (_chivarse_). No sé si m'he deixat emportar per les associacions de paraules...


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Keiria! El que dius va una mica en la línia del que volia dir amb que "no diràs que he parlat amb tu", oi? Té un cert sentit, sí. Gràcies.


----------



## dafne.ne

Pel que tinc entès, la traducció correcta seria + - "no vull gastar saliva en discussions inútils"

Hope it helps


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola!
No havia sentit mai aquesta expressió, però, com la Keiria la primera paraula que m'ha vingut al cap ha estat 'xivar-se'. Jo potser posaria alguna paràfrasi com la que ha fet servir la Keiria en el seu post 'jo no parlaré amb tu i tu no diràs que he xerrat més del compte'

Ja ens diràs com ho deixes!


----------



## betulina

dafne.ne said:


> Pel que tinc entès, la traducció correcta seria + - "no vull gastar saliva en discussions inútils"



Gràcies, Dafne! Em pots dir com saps que vol dir això? La veritat és que no va gens malament amb el context.  Em resulta més lògic, però, que s'adigui a tota l'última frase (la marcada en negreta), més que només a la part del títol, llavors, no?



			
				avellanainphilly said:
			
		

> No havia sentit mai aquesta expressió, però, com la Keiria la primera paraula que m'ha vingut al cap ha estat 'xivar-se'. Jo potser posaria alguna paràfrasi com la que ha fet servir la Keiria en el seu post 'jo no parlaré amb tu i tu no diràs que he xerrat més del compte'



Hola, Avellana! Doncs m'agrada molt com ho dius tu! Resulta que el text és una traducció anglesa del noruec , i a l'original veig que en aquesta expressió es fa servir el verb 'bufar, respirar' i potser hi ha una mica d'interferència en la traducció, no ho sé. Miraré de preguntar-ho.
Gràcies!!


----------



## Orreaga

Hola:

Per a mi, la frase "you don't breathe on me" és només una intensificació de "I won't talk to you"...  i.e, "I won't talk to you, and you shouldn't talk to me or even breathe on me (not only don't I want to hear you speak, I don't even want to hear you breathe near me)"

(en anglès tenim l'expressió: "don't breathe a word", una mica més intensa que "don't say a word")

No sé si té sentit en català: "i tu ni respiraràs cap a mi" ? (em sap greu, sóc només un aprenent...), o tal vegada: "i tu ni em miraràs" ?


----------



## kiyama

Ei!
No sé si té massa sentit, però en la línia del que deia l'avellana, algú que es "xiva" en castellà és un "soplón", no sé si podries trobar algun equivalent en català...
Espero que et serveixi.

Ki


----------



## Keiria

Orreaga said:


> "i tu ni em miraràs" ?


 
Per la teva explicació sí que seria això en català, però per què li diu que ni tan sols la miri? Aquestes coses es diuen quan estàs enfadat amb algú, no?


----------



## betulina

Exacte, Keiria, estic d'acord amb tu. L'expressió de l'Orreaga seria "ni em miris", però tens raó que no acaba de quadrar en el context perquè no està enfadada, només amoïnada...
Estic pensant que potser, en aquesta línia, el que li diu, després de dir-li "_Just turn up_", és que no protesti més, que no li digui res més, que no hi ha res més a dir, vaja. De fet, això va en el sentit que deia la Dafne, ara que hi penso.

Gràcies, i gràcies, Ki!


----------



## dafne.ne

Betulina,

Faig tot tipus de traduccions en Anglès. Ho havia emprat algun cop. Per a més seguretat ho vaig confirmar al diccionari +?


----------



## Orreaga

Keiria said:


> Per la teva explicació sí que seria això en català, però per què li diu que ni tan sols la miri? Aquestes coses es diuen quan estàs enfadat amb algú, no?



"I won't talk to you" es pot dir enfadat també, no? Però en aquest context és clar que no estan enfadats, només volen guardar un secret.

Faig servir "mirar" perquè, si no hi ha cap expressió en català que té sentit amb una forma de "respirar", doncs jo creia que "mirar" també es podia servir per a contrastar amb "talk".  Però no sóc cap expert, que jutgeu vosaltres!


----------



## betulina

Entesos, gràcies, Dafne!

Orreaga, sí, en el cas que dius tu de contrastar i intensificar un "talk" o "parlar", en català fem servir "mirar", el que passa és que té un matís brusc que normalment només fem servir quan ens enfadem.


----------



## Tige

Hola!
He comentat l'expressió amb una amiga "nativa" i ella ho entèn com deixar en pau, com "back off". No li donaria les connotacions de parlar més del compte, sinó de mantenir les distàncies. També diu que en general una expressió així es pot prendre prou negativament...
No sé si t'ajudarà la idea o t'embolicarà més, Betu... 
Have a good weekend you all!!


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Tige! Al final em sembla que ho deixaré amb una cosa així com "i no en parlem més", amb el context hi va bé i pel que dieu va una mica per aquí.

Gràcies a tots!


----------



## ernest_

Jo crec que és més com diu el senyor Orreaga, que l'home no té ganes de parlar ni que li parlin, per tant ella només li diu que hi vagi, però que no li dirà res. Això només és una intuició.

AFEGIT:

He trobat aquest text:

_Tonight was interesting in a different way. Fear was far from my mind. I’m officially sick, by the way. After several days of just feeling lousy I finally succumbed to a fever, sore throat and body aches. Not much sculpting was done today, just writing and some painting. But the show must go on as they say, and tonight I set off for the neighborhood grocery store to get a toothbrush for Aubrey. I was sitting at the stop sign, waiting for an opening in traffic and deciding that my folding laundry on the puppet table in progress proves just how low I’ve sunk this summer and starting to get in the mood *to breathe on somebody*.
_
Amb això, jo diria que "breathe on sb." vol dir "parlar amb algú", o queixar-se, lamentar-se, o alguna cosa així.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Ernest! Tens raó, en aquest context que dius sembla que vulgui dir això. Em miraré bé interpretar-ho en el meu text. Gràcies a tots!


----------



## papillon

Orreaga said:


> Per a mi, la frase "you don't breathe on me" és només una intensificació de "I won't talk to you"...  i.e, "I won't talk to you, and you shouldn't talk to me or even breathe on me (not only don't I want to hear you speak, I don't even want to hear you breathe near me)"


This is exactly what I had understood this phrase to mean. You'll be doing me a favor, and I won't even ask you to talk to me. In fact, if it makes it easier for you, I "forbid" you to talk to me, or even breath on me.


----------



## Keiria

papillon said:


> I "forbid" you to talk to me, or even breath on me.


 
Vols dir que en realitat és com si digués: faré com si no hagués parlat amb tu, com si ni tan sols haguéssim estat aprop ?

Si fos passat ho tindria més clar, però estant escrit en futur...


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Papillon 

Al final crec que hi posaré una cosa així com "jo no et parlaré i tu no cal ni que em miris"...
Moltes gràcies pels vostres comentaris; realment em fa suar, això.


----------

